# Uber iPhone Does Not Beep



## Guardian Devil (Jan 12, 2015)

My iPhone, which I rent from Uber, sometimes stops beeping when I get ride requests. I will see the ride request on the iPhone screen, only the beep is missing. Needless to say, I do not want to have to stare at the screen in between rides. It has nothing to do with the volume control. The unit is plugged into a conventional, cigarette lighter type DC outlet. When I reboot the phone it appears to work correctly again, but it is a pain in the ass to continually have to do so. Any ideas as to what is causing this?


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Turn off bluetooth. unplug from the AUX. Make sure the app is updated... and the iphone OS for that matter...


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Mine does this, reboot seems fix it


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

unplugging the spotify aux cable fixed it for me.... Uber said in repeated emails for me to exchange the phone. really? for a software issue?


----------

